# Burning tongue after RAI



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I's about a week after RAI and my tongue feels like its burning, especially on one side-as if I had burnt my tongue on a hot drink-anyone else get this? How long does it last? How can it be treated?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I do not recall having a sensation like that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not have it either, but I do recall reading about it -- something that some people experience after RAI. I recall most saying it passes after a few weeks.

Keep really, really hydrated.


----------



## momof5 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had my RAI 3 weeks ago. My tongue feels like I've burnt it on a hot drink drink too, but without the burning. It just feels kind of numb. And I can't taste anything, although I think that is getting better-hopefully! I have read about the burning tongue. I think it had something to do with the PH balance in your body. I read something about brushing your teeth with baking soda to restore the proper PH. You could probably google it and find the exact answer. Sorry, that's no fun! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crimebuff said:


> I's about a week after RAI and my tongue feels like its burning, especially on one side-as if I had burnt my tongue on a hot drink-anyone else get this? How long does it last? How can it be treated?


My skin burned, my tongue burned. Most likely from a "thyroxine dump." If it persists, please discuss this w/your doctor.


----------

